# Grape Substitute for Apfelwein



## Drez (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sure its been done but in case any were wondering...

I was picking up Apple Juice for Apfelwein while it was on sale and noted the same brand had a grape variety as well so I thought I'd give it a try in a 1 gallon to see how it would turn out. Result wasn't too bad, certainly drinkable. I still prefer the apple by a good margin but I suspect it could be turned into a cooler with some carbonation or sweetener.

I used" Sun-Rype Grape" which is listed as 100% Juice (from water apple grape and or pear) No preservative other than citric acid. Made it the same way one would Apfelwein.


----------

